# Best city in brazil for JBW?



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

title 
running tinder experiments

@Tyrionlannistercel @Uglybrazilian @Timelessbrah @Tyronecell @Beetlejuice @RecessedPrettyboy


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 3, 2020)

Try Manaus


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 3, 2020)

I got 100+ matches in 12h on Ukraine while being white. It doesn't matter tbh, they just want out of there so pretty much same result everywhere.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Anywhere in the north where there isnt as many whites tbh


----------



## Timelessbrah (Sep 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> title
> running tinder experiments
> 
> @Tyrionlannistercel @Uglybrazilian @Timelessbrah @Tyronecell @Beetlejuice @RecessedPrettyboy



I'm not Brazilian, but let me tell you they do like white dick. If you want I can make one or two.


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Try Manaus


Thanks ill put it in manaus over the night. Might make a thread later with more results


----------



## goat2x (Sep 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> I got 100+ matches in 12h on Ukraine while being white. It doesn't matter tbh, they just want out of there so pretty much same result everywhere.


what about nigeria ?


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> what about nigeria ?


Didn't try it out yet, will do soon.


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Didn't try it out yet, will do soon.


I got decent results in africa, but latin america blows it out of the water. Tried kazakhstan aswell, matched with plenty russians and central asians both. I don't bother with east asia and sea because I'm not attracted to them

lmao as i wrote this a brazilian messaged me "lindo" and a peruvian sent heart emojis


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Try Manaus


The foids I see here are fugly and many are fat, where are the hot mestiças bro


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> The foids I see here are fugly and many are fat, where are the hot mestiças bro


caged hard nigga,i dont know other good place.
u could talk to @Uglybrazilian ,he knows more about fishes.


----------



## MadVisionary (Sep 3, 2020)

Northeastern cities, don't have many whites, and are very poor.
Just be careful not to go in dangerous cities


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> caged hard nigga,i dont know other good place.
> u could talk to @Uglybrazilian ,he knows more about fishes.
> View attachment 642000





MadVisionary said:


> Northeastern cities, don't have many whites, and are very poor.
> Just be careful not to go in dangerous cities
> View attachment 642025



Switched to Salvador, seems to be better so far


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 3, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Anywhere in the north where there isnt as many whites tbh


I live on north
Can relate and confirm


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> The foids I see here are fugly and many are fat, where are the hot mestiças bro


Tmnc velho eu moro no Tocantins negofaz piadinha "kkk mora com os indios" QUEM ME DERA FILHO DA PUTA SO TEM PARDA FEIA AQ N TEM UMA INDIAZINHA GOSTOSA


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> Tmnc velho eu moro no Tocantins negofaz piadinha "kkk mora com os indios" QUEM ME DERA FILHO DA PUTA SO TEM PARDA FEIA AQ N TEM UMA INDIAZINHA GOSTOSA


What are you saying


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> What are you saying


Tf arent you brazilian?


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> Tf arent you brazilian?


No I’m Swedish lol


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 3, 2020)

@lutte can you pm me a picture of you? i dont dox if your worried about that


----------



## Tyronecell (Sep 3, 2020)

Try Ceará, Bahia, Alagoas, Brasília
The best cities for jbw


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> @lutte can you pm me a picture of you? i dont dox if your worried about that


Tomorrow mayb


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> Try Ceará, Bahia, Alagoas, Brasília
> The best cities for jbw


Ty bro


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

Got about 50 matches overnight, how do i ask them if they wanna fuck in portuguese? Simple phrase like "dtf" or "wanna fuck"
@Beetlejuice @Tyronecell


----------



## Moggy (Sep 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> I got 100+ matches in 12h on Ukraine while being white. It doesn't matter tbh, they just want out of there so pretty much same result everywhere.



Mail order bride game is the only game for nerdics in 2020






Meanwhile


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Mail order bride game is the only game for nerdics in 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cope. Whites just slay worldwide. Nordics are the biggest slayers this earth has ever carried.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Cope. Whites just slay worldwide. Nordics are the biggest slayers this earth has ever carried.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


>











Breeding party







incels.wiki




_A *breeding party* is a sex party with the goal of producing offspring.

Breeding parties are common among Indian women, with tall, athletic white American and European men as guest, to evade sharing their precious genes with a short, balding, Indian male._




As you can see, white women, out of all ethnicities, mix the least.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Breeding party
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is no coincidence that now ethnic men are immigrating to Europe and brutally T mogging the beta nerdics they are forced to run green card game in far flung 3rd world countries in order to get laid by gooks.

https://looksmax.org/threads/bruuuuuuutal-white-swedish-men-beat-down-by-muslim-women.136868/
https://looksmax.org/threads/stormf...r-state-of-white-men-in-dating-market.132495/

Conquest by womb, inshallah we will replace you.





White Women Giving Birth to Non-White Babies USA Map - Stormfront


https://i.imgur.com/Wnfvzsq.jpg Shocked at how low race mixing is in the Pacific Northwest, a very liberal anti racist region. Didnt expect Oklahom



www.stormfront.org


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 4, 2020)

Fortaleza maybe


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> Got about 50 matches overnight, how do i ask them if they wanna fuck in portuguese? Simple phrase like "dtf" or "wanna fuck"
> @Beetlejuice @Tyronecell


"Bora se pegar"
"Bora transar"
Post the girls and prints if u can


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Sep 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> I got 100+ matches in 12h on Ukraine while being white. It doesn't matter tbh, they just want out of there so pretty much same result everywhere.


Same, brazil worships whites


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> It is no coincidence that now ethnic men are immigrating to Europe and brutally T mogging the beta nerdics they are forced to run green card game in far flung 3rd world countries in order to get laid by gooks.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/bruuuuuuutal-white-swedish-men-beat-down-by-muslim-women.136868/
> https://looksmax.org/threads/stormf...r-state-of-white-men-in-dating-market.132495/
> ...


Kys you disgusting coping manlet shitskin


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 4, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Kys you disgusting coping manlet shitskin


You are shitskin aren’t you?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> You are shitskin aren’t you?


I'm pashtun


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 4, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I'm pashtun


I love to see Pashtuns here say they’re not ethnic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> I love to see Pashtuns here say they’re not ethnic tbh


I was kidding I'm white af


----------



## Venomkore (Sep 4, 2020)

Once I’m old enough to travel the world I will run jbw in every country its possible in tbh. Only chance I have for unpaid sex


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> "Bora se pegar"
> "Bora transar"
> Post the girls and prints if u can



Just "bora transar?" with question mark? which one is the softer or nicer way of saying it


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> Just "bora transar?" with question mark? which one is the softer or nicer way of saying it


Say "Bora se pegar?",best way and it is soft


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Say "Bora se pegar",best way and it is soft


question mark or not?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> question mark or not?


Use it


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 4, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Say "Bora se pegar?",best way and it is soft


Mirin how subtle you are mate


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 4, 2020)

Op how do you look in PSL?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 4, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Mirin how subtle you are mate


Acho que algumas ficariam mad se tu falasse "bora transar" de cara,a n ser que seja gigachad.


----------



## NormieKilla (Sep 4, 2020)

Just run JBW in Brazil and get yourself dismembered theory


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> Just run JBW in Brazil and get yourself dismembered theory


volcel if you wouldn't


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't get what she said, mole = weak or soft, whats weak? My attempt?

@Beetlejuice


----------



## TRNA (Sep 4, 2020)

JBW is BS if you only get subhuman recessed gooks, but if you get some latinas then go for it


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> View attachment 643796
> 
> I don't get what she said, mole = weak or soft, whats weak? My attempt?
> 
> @Beetlejuice


He find the approach funny
"É mole"is a meme
@Entschuldigung take a look


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> View attachment 643796
> 
> I don't get what she said, mole = weak or soft, whats weak? My attempt?
> 
> @Beetlejuice


It was too incisive and sounds funny ngl


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> It was too incisive and sounds funny ngl


damn
some girls said yes though, I've messaged 8, 3 said yes so far


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> damn
> some girls said yes though, I've messaged 8, 3 said yes so far


chad


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 4, 2020)

Porto rico


----------



## Moggy (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> damn
> some girls said yes though, I've messaged 8, 3 said yes so far


It's a common tactic in Brazil to lure desperate white incels and then either kidnap them with their high T ethnic boyfriends for ransom or just rob you, be safe out there.






NY Daily News - We are currently unavailable in your region







www.nydailynews.com


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> It's a common tactic in Brazil to lure desperate white incels and then either kidnap them with their high T ethnic boyfriends for ransom or just rob you, be safe out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry about me, curryfriend


----------



## Moggy (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> Dont worry about me, curryfriend





I look forward to seeing you on Liveleak my sexpat friend.


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

The hottest of the girls i messaged called me fake. Evening ruined now. Guess i have to treat the attractive ones like humans


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 4, 2020)

Dominican Republic is best for me


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I look forward to seeing you on Liveleak my sexpat friend.



Why are you in all of these threads


----------



## Moggy (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> Why are you in all of these threads


Forum mogger


----------

